# CR Blaenavon 2 (Torfaen) - Blorenge Hill - Van Attacked



## Hobo406 (May 16, 2018)

Hi - Just thought we would share our recent experience with overnighting on the Rural Car Park at Blaenavon 2 (Torfaen) next to Blorenge Hill and the masts (not the lake car park)

We had been parked up in the car park on the night of Thursday 10th May 2018, being respectable etc. not obstructing anything or taking too much room up.

We were the only campers on this car park but we found the following morning, there were about 4 campers on the lake car park just down the road

Anyway we were woken around 5:30am by a car revving and blasting the horn near to us. We thought we are not going to rise to this and ignored it until there was a loud thud on the side of the camper van. Side window roller blind soon shot down and we both (Hubby and I) peered out the van to see a chap wearing a Russian type fold down ear flapped hat getting into the drivers side of a Silver BMW reg: X772 DBL. The chap gave no expression after he had saw us looking at him.

He then reversed slowly into the middle of the car park ready to drive away but there was a metal spiky pump type object stuck between his drivers side wheel and wheel arch which made a dragging sound. He then drove forwards and backwards which dislodged the object and then drove to the opening of the car park but his car was still making a dragging sound. He then reversed again before leaving the car park.

We found a white round tub thing near the side of the van which must of been the item he had launched at our van

We were baffled as to the point of it all and his expression gave nothing away. Was it that he launched the tub in temper because something was wrong with his car or that he didn't like wild campers or was it that he was 'out of it' and maybe on 'something' or still drunk from the night before!

There only appeared to be him in the car with no dog - Unsure if he had arrived late at night and slept in his car or if he had arrived at 5:30 in the morning!

Luckily the van wasn't damaged but it was sooooo bizarre


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 16, 2018)

Well so long as You’re both ok, & there wasn’t any damage to your van it appears that you only lost a cpl of hours sleep thank heavens,
How blinking annoying & Unsettling for you though.
Thankfuly thease kinda incidences are very few n far between, Imust be one of the very lucky ones as I’ve Never encounterd any Hostilities or confrontation, but it’s just an odds game, Look how many cars go to a Supermarket everyday & Then look how many get damaged!. (Not the point, & of Little Comfort But —-)
It’s good that you got the Reg though, & Again Thank Heavens Your both ok.


----------



## harrow (May 16, 2018)

Hobo406 said:


> Silver BMW reg: X772 DBI



I had a look for that registration but it was not found.

If you are sure then they were false number plates

:wave:


----------



## Hobo406 (May 16, 2018)

harrow said:


> I had a look for that registration but it was not found.
> 
> If you are sure then they were false number plates
> 
> :wave:



Hi - The reg is actually X772 DBL - I had entered it in lower case on my phone and was on auto pilot thinking the L was an I


----------



## mistericeman (May 16, 2018)




----------



## harrow (May 16, 2018)

Date tested
28 March 2017
FAIL
Mileage
212,138 miles
MOT test number
7069 5217 2957
Test location
unavailable until further notice
Reason(s) for failure
Anti-lock braking system warning lamp indicates an ABS fault (3.4.1c)
Supplementary Restraint System warning lamp indicates a fault (5.4.2)
Horn not a continuous or uniform sound (1.6.2e)
Nearside Front Anti-roll bar has excessive play in a pin/bush D-bush (2.4.G.2)
Offside Front Anti-roll bar has excessive play in a pin/bush D-bush (2.4.G.2)
Suspension arm has excessive play in a pin/bush (2.4.G.2)
Nearside Front Steering rack gaiter insecure (2.2.D.2d)

NO. This vehicle is NOT showing as insured on the Motor Insurance Database today


----------



## Hobo406 (May 16, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> View attachment 63431



Hi - Thank you for that - Hmmmm very interesting


----------



## Hobo406 (May 16, 2018)

Hi - Thank you for that - Hmmmm very interesting in deed, explains a lot  - Maybe the metal object had fallen off the car and the horn blasting was a bit sporadic - Thank you


----------



## Wully (May 17, 2018)

Typical this moron running around in a 20 year old banger no mot tax or insurance and probably nae license either being a fecking ass hole damaging people’s stuff how come the cops wae there 50 grand high tech cars canny keep eedjits like him off the road but if you’ve got a bulb oot or doing 5 mile an hour over the speed limit they seem to come crawling Out of the woodwork.


----------



## delicagirl (May 17, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> View attachment 63431



could you kindly provide the link to how you got to this page on DVLA  -  thanks


----------



## harrow (May 17, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> could you kindly provide the link to how you got to this page on DVLA  -  thanks


Tax and MOT Check
https://vehicleenquiry.service.gov.uk/

Mot History of mot fails and mileage
Check the MOT history of a vehicle - GOV.UK

Motor insurance database, check your insured
askMID

:wave:


----------



## malagaoth (May 17, 2018)

is a car insured - askMID

is a car taxed and MOTed - https://vehicleenquiry.service.gov.uk/

I am basically against this information being public I view it as an invasion of privacy but it is so there you go

a couple of winters ago I had to move my motorhome out of the drive to allow a contractor to have access a couple of hours later when I went to put it back in the drive a kindly neighbour had placed "I AM NOT TAXED" stickers all over it!


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 17, 2018)

malagaoth said:


> is a car insured - askMID
> 
> is a car taxed and MOTed - https://vehicleenquiry.service.gov.uk/
> 
> ...



I hope you neighbour doesn't expect you to help him when he has car problems, or anything else for that matter. :rolleyes2:


----------



## malagaoth (May 17, 2018)

> I hope you neighbour doesn't expect you to help him when he has car problems, or anything else for that matter



considering that we havent spoke  - at least not civilly for 25 years I dont think that he will be asking for any favours!


----------



## r4dent (May 17, 2018)

malagaoth said:


> is a car insured - askMID




Be warned using AskMid has the following terms 
"I am entitled to the insurance information about the vehicle detailed above for one or more of the following reasons:
It is either registered/ owned/ insured by me or my employer; 
I am permitted to drive it; 
I am an Insurance Broker or agent and acting on behalf of my client.

I understand it is an offence to wrongfully obtain information of this nature without any of the above reasonable causes.
If I fail to provide true reasons for acquiring this information I may be committing an offence of unlawfully obtaining data contrary to section 55 of the Data Protection Act 1998. 
I declare that the information provided will not be used for any purposes unrelated to this enquiry."


----------

